# "Suburban Sasquatch" August 27th!



## Nobtis

Hi Everyone!
I just wanted to let everyone know that "Suburban Sasquatch" will be available August 27th on DVD & VHS! I am very excited. For those who remember, I was filmed last year near Halloween (you can see a witch decoration hanging in the bar behind me in the scene). I play Jackson giving advice to his friend Rick (the hero). There will be two versions of the DVD: a regular DVD and also a 2 disc DVD set with lots of extras. If anyone is interested in checking it out, you can visit http://www.troubledmoonfilms.com -- To order, you can email: [email protected] -- This is the premiere of my 1st speaking role on film and I hope all who get to see it enjoy the movie! Thanks, and take care.
Sincerely,
~~ Nobtis
[8D][][}][B)][:0][xx(][:X][^][V][)][:I][8)][|)][xx(]
http://www.geocities.com/nobtis5/Nobtis.html

David M. Sitbon


----------



## larry

very cool.

One day we will say, "remember when he did that one role before he became a big star"

--------
Larry M.

www.TheHalloweenNetwork.com


----------



## BlackDawn

Just checked that out nobitus .... how cool is that I have only been an extra before ! Remember us when you get to Hollywood...hey and if they leave anything laying around the set you think we could use .... just mail it to us !

If you can make it to my door you deserve candy!


----------



## Nobtis

David M. Sitbon


----------



## Nobtis

I was filmed for the movie "Internet Fear" by Regal Studios last week where I played the teacher Mr. Bowman...I had a real good time! Also, I will be in another Troubled Moon Films movie called "Zombies By Design"...I am really excited about it!
~~ Nobtis 



David M. Sitbon


----------



## Nobtis

I just read that that "Internet Fear" should be released this February 2005 from http://www.regalstudios.com -- I am very excited!
~~ Nobtis


David M. Sitbon


----------



## Nobtis

*"Internet Fear" will be released June 1st, 2005*

Hi Everyone,
I just read that "Internet Fear" will be released June 1st, 2005 after they decided to make some improvements to the movie before releasing it. I am very excited, and it promises to have loads of blood and gore! 
http://www.regalstudios.com


----------



## Nobtis

*Zombies By Design Spring, 2006. See the Trailer!*

Hi Everyone,
Just in time for Halloween! Here's the link: http://www.troubledmoonfilms.com/ZBD/ZBD.html Hope you all enjoy it!
-- Dave


David M. Sitbon[/QUOTE]


----------



## Nobtis

*"Zombies By Design" Full Trailer is Now UP!!!*

Hi Everyone!
Just wanted you all to know two things: 1st, "Suburban Sasquatch" is now available on the "Depraved Degenerates" 6 horror movie DVD pack by Pendulum Pictures. Also, the full trailer is now on-line for "Zombies By Design"...It's looking great! Check it out! http://www.troubledmoonfilms.com/ZBD/ZBD.html



Nobtis said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Just in time for Halloween! Here's the link: http://www.troubledmoonfilms.com/ZBD/ZBD.html Hope you all enjoy it!
> -- Dave
> 
> 
> David M. Sitbon


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Halloweiner

Looks like you're keeping busy between hacking up corpses Dave. Good luck on the new film.


----------



## Nobtis

Thanks, Halloweiner! I've been trying to keep busy between work and being deployed to Louisiana. Things have been very hectic since September, but also very rewarding.
I can't wait to see the completed version of the other films I have done the past year or so...They should also be available soon!
"Internet Fear" (Regal Studios)
"Battle Cry II" (Enterprise Entertainment)
"The Evils" (Trio Productions)
-- I plan to be a part of "Battle Cry III" this June and I have plans to be in at least one more horror film by the end of the summer...I'll let you all know more when the time is right!
Thanks again....Your kind words and support really means a lot and even just checking out the trailers and helping passing the word is really appreciated!
~~ Dave


----------



## Royal12

Nobits/Anyone

I am on the hunt for a copy of "Internet Fear" (Regal Studios), and I simply can not find it anywhere. Was this movie ever released? And any ideas on a source for a copy?

Thanks,
Royal


----------

